# Nice B52 bomber radio control model



## syscom3 (Oct 13, 2005)

This has to be one magnificent effort to build a large scale radio control B52.

http://www.gordon-nichols.com/b52-big-buff/

The only thing left for the builder is to have a scale "H-Bomb" drop out of the bomb bay with a pilot figure glued to it!!! )

I want a squadron of these to chase people at the beach! Terrorize some liberals )


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 13, 2005)

Looks pretty cool. Now that would be funny!  Dropping toy H-bombs on people and just skimming over there heads.


----------



## Pisis (Oct 13, 2005)

I wish I could afford also this!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 14, 2005)

Brilliant!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 14, 2005)

nice! must need allot of skill to "pilot"......


----------



## evangilder (Oct 15, 2005)

I wonder where the heck I would store something that big. You darn near need a hangar!


----------



## lesofprimus (Oct 15, 2005)

Great Clip... Heres a clip of one crashing....


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 15, 2005)




----------



## P38 Pilot (Oct 16, 2005)

Thats huge!!!! It would be funny to attack liberals with also!!!


----------



## reddragon (Oct 17, 2005)

It's sad that so much effort went into building it and then have it crash. I'm under the impression that it crashed on it's second flight. I wonder if they rebuilt it, or are trying to?


----------

